# Aristo Revo. Aux Function Electrical Specs. Needed



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I got an Aristo Revolution Train Engineer Base Station & PWC to Linear Board.
I got the base station primarily for its 15 amp capability for track power use.


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ted Doskaris on 22 Jul 2013 12:10 AM 
I got an Aristo Revolution Train Engineer Base Station & PWC to Linear Board.
I got the base station primarily for its 15 amp capability for track power use.



The transmitter has a menu for Auxiliary functions, F1 through F6, that are programmable for latching or momentary that pertain to the 7 pin connector on the Receiver board. When a transmitter number key is pressed, a corresponding pin on the connector should be activated.

I have not found any electrical specs. on this.
Does anyone know what current capability is available when using this?
(Presumably the activated pin sources a voltage (of what value ? ) rather than performing a sinking function.)

Thank you,
-Ted 
Ted - these articles should give you the information you are looking for:


http://www.trainelectronics.com/Aux_Interface/index.html 

and

http://www.trainelectronics.com/artcles/Relay_Revolution/ 

Please let me know if you have any questions.

dave


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Dave. 

That info. is exactly what I wanted to know, and I am not surprised that the Auxiliary outputs do perform a sink function. 

Another item of interest is what the speaker power 2 pin connector voltage is. It appears to be fuse protected with the 15 amp fuse, and from measurement, it is whatever the voltage that is supplied to the receiver input terminals. 

What is puzzling is that Aristo-Craft did not publish these specifications in any of their various literature that I have located thus far. 

-Ted


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted... The base receiver you have is rated at 15 amps for the output to the motors. Input voltage is up to 35 volts and unlike the smaller receiver, it is polarity sensitive on the input side. 

The standard old and new sound receivers are rated at 5 amps constant with and 8 amp momentary peak. 

I've used one trackside (base) receiver to power up to four 2 motor locomotives (FABBA) daisy chained together powered from one battery car... Performance and range was exceptional. 

What might you be using the PWC - Linear modules for???????


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you Stan, 

I am aware of the basic ratings / specs. of the Base station. 
I am interested in the specs. for the auxiliary functions at the 7 pin connector - which don't appear to be published by Aristo. 
Dave Bodar answered this question. 

-Ted


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, some small devices... maybe dave would comment on replacing the devices with larger ones for more current? 

Greg


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 22 Jul 2013 02:51 PM 
Yep, some small devices... maybe dave would comment on replacing the devices with larger ones for more current? 

Greg 
Greg - the two articles referenced earlier speak to using the auxiliary outputs to drive either individual transistors or a Darlington array to get more power..... not too tough to do - you can also use Aristo's smoke board to do the same job. 


dave


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was asking the specific question, mod the board itself to keep the extra boards, parts, and wires minimal. 

Surely there is a small darlington? 

Greg


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 22 Jul 2013 10:09 PM 
Was asking the specific question, mod the board itself to keep the extra boards, parts, and wires minimal. 

Surely there is a small darlington? 

Greg 
Greg - there may be such a device but each of the ICs on the board accommodates two of the outputs, not just one - even if we could find a suitable part I would be very surprised if many folks would remove and replace surface mount devices just to gain a bit more capability on those output pins. Simpler to use an external circuit with the added bonus of not voiding the warranty!


dave


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Just add a big FET and resistor off board. Well, maybe 2 resistors if you want to be sure the FET is off when the receiver is off. Anybody for switching a hundred amps?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Never underestimate the cost factor, I read tons of posts and even people complaining about the cost of another revo because theirs is an older model. 

The system, while initially inexpensive, can mount in cost rapidly with the addition of more "optional" boards. Traditional decoders can handle much more current per output with not external boards. 

Thus my question... of course you are right, too little real estate to mod the board itself, and/or void the warranty. 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Super, Ted.. Yes, the specs on the harness are a bit limited.... Glad Dave has all that information available...


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

Since I last visited this thread, I Implemented an Aristo Revo Base Station with Switchable PWC to Linear Output

I now have an Aristo Revolution 2.4 GHz Base Station Train Engineer set (CRE-57004 version) that I got primarily for its increased output current capability of 15 amps DC compared to the 27 MHz Train Engineer that outputs 10 amps maximum. I had the need for the higher current capability so I could add more locos to pull long heavy trains on grades on my extended outdoor layout.

The Revolution's typical application is for a receiver to be installed in each of many locos to be operated on a layout but individually commanded from only one transmitter. As such it has many features that are not needed for track side power application. The relatively recent product offering of the Revolution is the "Base Station" variation that is suited for track power applications. This version has a physically larger receiver board (to support the greater 15 amp capability) when compared to the Revolution smaller receiver board intended for a loco installation. That said, the larger version is still relatively compact.










The Base Station set includes a hand held transmitter that appears to be shared with other Revolution offerings, the larger receiver board, and cables with mating connectors for Remote Link, Auxiliary connector functions, and Headlights - which don't seem applicable in a track side setup. An optional PWC to Linear Board is an extra cost item.










What this Revolution Base Station (CRE-57004 version) receiver board does not include is physical hardware to filter the pulse width control (PWC) output to Linear (plain DC). Hence, the output of the receiver board is always PWC. However, some products do not perform with PWC - like the USA Trains brand caboose with rear flashing light. (The light neither illuminates nor flashes if using PWC.)

Consequently, for those users that desire or require Linear DC output, Aristo fills the need with a discrete PWC to Liner circuit board (CRE-57091) that can be purchased as an option. Like the base station receiver board, the PWC to Liner board version for this application is, also, a physically larger board to handle up to 15 amps. The board is to be connected to the Revolution receiver board output and low pass filters the PWC waveform into plain DC. However, the PWC to Linear board has no control to switch from PWC to Liner and back to PWC. It's just hardwired for Linear output. The older 27 MHz Train Engineer receiver assembly included a slide switch that the user could set to PWC or Linear mode.

Until Aristo-Craft has a newer version of the Revolution Base Station ready for purchase that can actually effect remote control selection for PWC or Linear, one can piece together using the CRE-57004 Base Station receiver board, PWC to Linear board CRE-57091, a 15 amp DPDT Relay 
and other discrete components to drive the relay.

Shown below are the Revolution Base Station receiver board and optional PWC to Linear board.










For remote control, there is a solution by using one of 6 pins on the receiver board's Auxiliary connector to remotely control a 15 amp relay, that when wired between the receiver board and PWC to Linear board, can be switched by activating the corresponding transmitter keypad numeric button.

The button can be programmed to function in a latching fashion so the relay will stay in its commanded state until the button is again actuated, thus toggling the relay on / off / on, etc. To implement this, a relay driver circuit (similar to Dave Bodnar's) is used to provide sufficient current to reliably drive a relay coil.

Note: I used some extra items, like a fan, meters, fuse, and Linear mode indicator green LED included in the Relay driver circuit.

A closer view of the 60 mm fan mounted above the receiver board heat sink is shown below. The Base Station receiver board, when operated at rated current, supposedly does not require a fan like that of the older 27 MHz unit; however, if placing the unit in a confined area, using a fan for cooling adds greater operation assurance which I chose to do.










To power everything, I chose to use a new MeanWell regulated Power supply, 24 V dc rated at 27 amps. MeanWell, also, offers an 18.8 amp supply, P/N HRP-450-24, at slightly less cost that would be the preferred choice, but I decided to opt for somewhat more current capability for future uses.

Shown below is the actual hardware implementation.

Unlike the 27 MHz Train Engineer, Aristo-Craft does not supply a housing with the Revolution Base Station receiver. The Base Station receiver as you get it is just a circuit board. I chose to mount it along with the PWC to Linear Board and other components on a piece of synthetic Choice deck board.










Note that Aristo only provides two holes at the top of the receiver board for mounting, and there are no mounting holes on the PWC to Linear Board - so the user has to improvise.

The picture below is of the relay that switches PWC or Linear output.
The energized relay's contactors can be seen in Linear mode when the LED indicator is illuminated.










I made a of video of the Base Station and PWC to Linear apparatus that describes the implementation.
Title: Implementation of an Aristo Revolution Base Station with Switchable PWC to Linear Output 


For more detail, including block diagram, see the full article, "*Aristo Revolution 15 Amp Base Station Implementation with PWC / Linear contro**l*"


-Ted


----------

